# Work Visa



## elizabethpb (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi All - I'm moving to Playa Del Carmen in January, planning on staying on my visitors visa for 6 months and then will decide if I want to pursue temporary residence and get that Visa. My question is - can I work on my visitor visa? From the research I've done online, it appears that I can get a visitante with permission to engage in gainful activity for 2,350 pesos. How do I get that, is that something I apply for when I get to Mexico? 

Any help/tips/advice would be much appreciated! 

Gracias!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

elizabethpb said:


> Hi All - I'm moving to Playa Del Carmen in January, planning on staying on my visitors visa for 6 months and then will decide if I want to pursue temporary residence and get that Visa. My question is - can I work on my visitor visa? From the research I've done online, it appears that I can get a visitante with permission to engage in gainful activity for 2,350 pesos. How do I get that, is that something I apply for when I get to Mexico?
> 
> Any help/tips/advice would be much appreciated!
> 
> Gracias!


Before the new rules went into effect on November 9, you could have come to Mexico on a tourist card (FMM) and then applied for a resident working visa once you found a job while you were still in Mexico. Now it appears that you won't be able to do that since new arrivals in Mexico need to apply for a resident visa (now called residente temporal) while still in their home country. I would be happy to be proved wrong, however.


----------



## elizabethpb (Dec 4, 2012)

I was looking at the income requirements for the Residente temporal and I can't meet those, that's the part I was confused about. It's hard to understand and I unfortunately don't have a consulate to visit that is in state.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

In that case, you can't plan for more than a 180 day visit. Then, you will have to leave Mexico.
Your only hope would be to find an international company to hire you and transfer you to Mexico; thus, getting their support for a residence permit.


----------



## elizabethpb (Dec 4, 2012)

That was my plan, to leave Mexico after 180 days and then decide from there. Will I be able to work on just my visitor visa though? from what I read, I can, but I'm having trouble understanding it. And I'm wondering if this is something I can just get when I get to Mexico.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

No, you cannot work on a visitor permit (FMM). You would first require a 'residente temporal' or 'residente permanente', obtained at a Mexican consulate, nearest your home, in your home country.
You can't just go to Mexico and work.


----------



## elizabethpb (Dec 4, 2012)

Visitante with permission to engage in gainful activity $ 2,350 pesos

I'm not understanding what this is then?


----------



## elizabethpb (Dec 4, 2012)

CHAPTER II
STAY OF ALIENS IN THE TERRITORY
Article 52. Foreigners may stay in the country under the conditions of stay of visitors, temporary resident and permanent resident if they meet the requirements of this Act, its Regulations and other relevant legal provisions, in accordance with the following:

I. VISITOR WITHOUT PERMISSION to engage in gainful activity. Authorized to travel abroad or stay in national territory for a continuous period not exceeding one hundred eighty days as from the date of entry without permission to perform activities subject to remuneration in the country.

II. VISITORS PERMITTED to engage in gainful activity. Authorizes an alien that has a job with an invitation by any authority or institution of academic, artistic, sporting or cultural that has received remuneration in the country, or come to engage in remunerated activity under seasonal interagency agreements concluded with foreign organizations, to stay in national territory for a continuous period not exceeding one hundred eighty days as from the date of entry.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Check with your nearest consulate, but I think you will find that only applies to those who have been 'invited' by virtue of having a job with a foreign company or agency, etc.
Many of the new 'rules' do not seem to jibe with the intent of the new 'law'.


----------



## elizabethpb (Dec 4, 2012)

Gotcha, thanks. I do have a letter of intent to work at a company in Playa from my new employer so I think that will help my cause. It's really confusing though and unfortunately I can't just walk into my local consulate for help - I'll have to spend a few hours in the car to get to one. I've emailed though so hopefully I'll hear back before I leave. 

Thanks again for your response!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

elizabethpb said:


> Gotcha, thanks. I do have a letter of intent to work at a company in Playa from my new employer so I think that will help my cause. It's really confusing though and unfortunately I can't just walk into my local consulate for help - I'll have to spend a few hours in the car to get to one. I've emailed though so hopefully I'll hear back before I leave.
> 
> Thanks again for your response!



Do you have a firm job offer from this company in Playa? Then it seems likely that you'll be able to apply for a _residente temporal_ visa (with permission to work) before coming to Mexico. Hopefully, that's what your local consulate will tell you. It could be a problem if you arrive in Mexico on a tourist card and are told you won´t be able to convert it to a _residente temporal _card in Mexico but will need to return to the States to apply for one. Please keep us posted.


----------

